# Curtis 1238-7501 not showing charge



## Dbdeakin (Apr 5, 2018)

My wheego has no state of charge it's in limp mode only two codes 44 and 51 the 51 is a oem code but it's probably saying it's in limp I have 101.8 volts to the terminal but nothing on the gauge


----------



## Dbdeakin (Apr 5, 2018)

I figured it out my fuel gauge driver needed to be reset after I was at full charge it was disconnected when the battery pack was off so it reset wronged the other codes were related to a brake transducer that was bad


----------

